# Yoga?



## Keesha

I’m probably going to be alone here but perhaps I can inspire someone to give it a try. 

Every morning I do yoga. It helps keep my bones, ligaments and joints moving the way they should while keeping arthritis at bay. Oddly enough I can now do yoga better than when I was younger. 


My preference is to do it privately at home using my ‘Namaste’ series by Kate Potter. 


Today was my least favourite series called ‘water light’ . This is the exact routine I do.

Each day I will add the series in case anyone wants to follow. ( slim chance but you never know. )

Episode 9 - Water Light


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CST-jBlfOOY


----------



## CindyLouWho

Hi Keesha.....you're not alone! I've done yoga for several years, love it too. I agree, great for the body, for joints & flexibility, as well as for the mind. 

I have quite a collection, different instructors, different yoga styles, indoors or outdoors......although I tend to gravitate towards doing the ones with outdoor settings on a regular basis.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Hi Keesha.....you're not alone! I've done yoga for several years, love it too. I agree, great for the body, for joints & flexibility, as well as for the mind.
> 
> I have quite a collection, different instructors, different yoga styles, indoors or outdoors......although I tend to gravitate towards doing the ones with outdoor settings on a regular basis.



Hey CindyLouWho. Oh good. I’m not alone. 
I have been doing it for years also and have quite the collection of dvds. I’ve got yoga, balance ball and Pilates dvds BUT my very favourite is my ‘Namasta’ one. It has added scenery and music which make doing the yoga fun and pleasant. Each segment is only 20 to 25 minutes long which is plenty. For me, personally, if the instruction is too long, the chances of me actually doing it go down significantly. I think you know what I mean. 

Whats your favourite pose or routine?

I like the crane, cat & downward dog. :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

Yoga? Someday.
Right n now I'd like a frozen yogurt, please.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Yoga? Someday.
> Right n now I'd like a frozen yogurt, please.


:stop: Not without a ‘downward dog’ first :banana:


----------



## RadishRose

uh oh


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> uh oh



Well you know what I’m like :grin:


----------



## RadishRose

Yup, .


----------



## Keesha

Todays series is episode 10: Revolved Triangle


This one is somewhat challenging in that it involves a lot of balance. The series transitions from warrior 1 to warrior 3 which isn’t always easy but that’s what I like best about it. I like a challenge.


The revolved triangle twists and stretches the spine so nicely and I’ve got to admit that since I’ve committed to doing an episode of Namaste Yoga every morning, my back or neck never goes out of place. 
Yoga definitely helps keep the spine in proper alignment which is important stuff. 


Here is the Revolved Triangle from Namaste 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3ZaTiUTZRs


I watch this on a huge tv screen using the DVD’s


----------



## CindyLouWho

Keesha said:


> Hey CindyLouWho. Oh good. I’m not alone.
> I have been doing it for years also and have quite the collection of dvds. I’ve got yoga, balance ball and Pilates dvds BUT my very favourite is my ‘Namasta’ one. It has added scenery and music which make doing the yoga fun and pleasant. Each segment is only 20 to 25 minutes long which is plenty. For me, personally, if the instruction is too long, the chances of me actually doing it go down significantly. I think you know what I mean.
> 
> Whats your favourite pose or routine?
> 
> I like the crane, cat & downward dog. :love_heart:



Favorite poses, Cobra, Bow Locust, Triangle, Bridge, Dolphin, Standing Frwd Bend, Eagle, Child's, Shavasana......

I started out years ago doing Yoga & Balance Ball (Stability Ball) workouts from Gaiam (Rodney Yee...*love him...... Susan Deason & Patricia Walden). 

I still do those, in addition to Sara Ivanhoe, Colleen Saidman, Chrissy Carter, Seane Corn, Elena Brower, Ashley Turner, Tamal Dodge, Alanna Zabel, Tara Lee, Erich Schiffman, Kantos Barrios....and to many more to name them all. 

I used to do pilates too, but now prefer Yoga, Essentrics & Ab Workouts, Cardio, Resistance Band, & Stretching Workouts. 

Years ago I acquired every core and stability ball workout dvd out there and had amazing results. It was and still is the most effective ab and back strengthening workout for me. 

As far as workout length, during the week it's sometimes shorter because of my job, and on the weekends usually workout out 3 to 4 hours each on Sat & Sun.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Favorite poses, Cobra, Bow Locust, Triangle, Bridge, Dolphin, Standing Frwd Bend, Eagle, Child's, Shavasana......
> 
> I started out years ago doing Yoga & Balance Ball (Stability Ball) workouts from Gaiam (Rodney Yee...*love him...... Susan Deason & Patricia Walden).
> 
> I still do those, in addition to Sara Ivanhoe, Colleen Saidman, Chrissy Carter, Seane Corn, Elena Brower, Ashley Turner, Tamal Dodge, Alanna Zabel, Tara Lee, Erich Schiffman, Kantos Barrios....and to many more to name them all.
> 
> I used to do pilates too, but now prefer Yoga, Essentrics & Ab Workouts, Cardio, Resistance Band, & Stretching Workouts.
> 
> Years ago I acquired every core and stability ball workout dvd out there and had amazing results. It was and still is the most effective ab and back strengthening workout for me.
> 
> As far as workout length, during the week it's sometimes shorter because of my job, and on the weekends usually workout out 3 to 4 hours each on Sat & Sun.



Oh CindyLouWho
You REALLY do know your yoga. 
Those Galaim DVD’s are excellent. Rodney Yee.. yep! I’ve got the Suzanne Deacon one and I love it. 
It is photographed in a picturesque setting in Hawaii which I find so soothing. When I was overweight that was my favourite Balance Ball  / Pilates series . One thing I did notice is that the side leg exercises don’t work ‘correctly ‘ if you are overweight. The body isn’t aligned properly. Once I lost the weight I could do them properly but then I moved to the Namaste series which I prefer now. We definitely have similar taste in yoga style & instruction. 


I’ve done ALL kinds of video workouts as well as ones from WII but now I prefer yoga, walking, bicycling and swimming otherwise I just do too much and end up with fibromyalgia symptoms. 


Yesterday I did the ‘head to knee’ series 


This morning I did the ‘crane’ series.
I really like the crane series. I like balancing on my forearms. It feels invigorating. 


http://katepotteryoga.ca/986-2/


My mouth dropped open when I read that you worked out on the weekends for 3 to 4 hours. Ok I can safely say you probably are more into this than I am.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Oh yeah.....have all those and a million more.....lol. 

Over the years I was able to sell off dvds I wasn't into anymore, but it is so difficult to sell them now. There was a store in California years ago that bought my dvds for over $5 a piece, so I would ship them my box. Also, used to sell them through ads, but too risky to do now. I thought about hiring someone to sell them for me but the percentage they take isn't worth it. 

As a child I loved climbing on jungle gyms, gymnastics, later on started working out with Jane Fonda's album & doing Gil & Ada Janklowicz's Bodies In Motion. Had cancer in my 20's, but soon after picked up working out again and have never stopped. It's great for for putting your mind on something else & forgetting your troubles and it's a healthy outlet.....keeps me focused and sane. 

Also, had a Needak rebounder, which was really cool...had rebounding videos I bought for it.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Oh yeah.....have all those and a million more.....lol.
> 
> Over the years I was able to sell off dvds I wasn't into anymore, but it is so difficult to sell them now. There was a store in California years ago that bought my dvds for over $5 a piece, so I would ship them my box. Also, used to sell them through ads, but too risky to do now. I thought about hiring someone to sell them for me but the percentage they take isn't worth it.
> 
> As a child I loved climbing on jungle gyms, gymnastics, later on started working out with Jane Fonda's album & doing Gil & Ada Janklowicz's Bodies In Motion. Had cancer in my 20's, but soon after picked up working out again and have never stopped. It's great for for putting your mind on something else & forgetting your troubles and it's a healthy outlet.....keeps me focused and sane.
> 
> Also, had a Needak rebounder, which was really cool...had rebounding videos I bought for it.



I’m in the same boat as you as far as trying to declutter stuff. Putting stuff in kijiji or Craig’s list can be dangerous but having a garage sale can be a lot of work and dangerous also so I get what you are saying. Omg the Jane Fonda workout!!  Gawd! Is that BRUTAL or what? That was NOT an easy workout but the results were amazing if you kept it up. Great DVD for sculpting and & butt. 

I had  to do a double take when I read about the cancer at 20 years old. Gosh. What an eye opening experience but so glad you are still alive and well. Doesn’t going through a life and death situation make you embrace life to the fullest? 
It sure did me. 

Are rebounders those half circle things that lay on the floor? I think I have one too.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Yes, well, not a half circle though.  They are round, sit up off the floor....like a mini-trampoline.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Yes, well, not a half circle though.  They are round, sit up off the floor....like a mini-trampoline.




Ok thanks. Wrong piece of equipment then . Lol 
This thing I have is pretty cool. I’ll take a pic if it tomorrow. It works great.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Keesha said:


> Ok thanks. Wrong piece of equipment then . Lol
> This thing I have is pretty cool. I’ll take a pic if it tomorrow. It works great.


Ok, yeah you probably have the Bosu Balance Trainer.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Ok, yeah you probably have the Bosu Balance Trainer.




Thats IT! YES!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CindyLouWho

Yeah, those are fun to work on balance. Half of a balance ball


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Yeah, those are fun to work on balance. Half of a balance ball


They ARE like a 1/2 balance ball. Great for abs work outs! Plus they are fun.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Now I'm missing my rebounder, ha! Sold it to a girl in the Air Force here & gave her all my rebounder DVDs I had paid a lot for. Oh well, I'm sure she's getting some great workouts on it 
Did you ever get into kickboxing? I love that too. I have a few pairs of weighted gloves I wear when I do them. It's a fun workout, not so jarring like some cardio can be.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Now I'm missing my rebounder, ha! Sold it to a girl in the Air Force here & gave her all my rebounder DVDs I had paid a lot for. Oh well, I'm sure she's getting some great workouts on it
> Did you ever get into kickboxing? I love that too. I have a few pairs of weighted gloves I wear when I do them. It's a fun workout, not so jarring like some cardio can be.




Ive gotten rid of stuff and wished I hadn’t before. 
Never tried kick boxing but would have liked too. I would have also liked to learn some form of mar arts besides tai chi.
My brothers took martial arts and I would have loved to but I had to take ballet. Not that I didn’t enjoy it because o did but I wouldn’t have mind getting my black belt in something.,


----------



## CindyLouWho

I agree with you, I've always had an interest in the Martial Arts too. A valuable asset to master, in many ways.


----------



## Keesha

Since I missed yesterday I’ll add both series. 


Yesterday I did ‘Riding the Wind’ series 13 which is the most difficult of these series and requires a lot of core balance. 


I tried to find some images of one of the main poses which involves standing and grabbing your toe and extending your leg outwards and holding it there but I literally could not find one single image. 
Here’s one of the poses though. 


This series is challenging and then today I did exalted warrior which seemed easy in comparison. 


This is the first of the series. 


This isn’t the series I did but this is exalted warrior in a shorter version for sake of demonstration.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8VE_ZxJP6VM




At the end of each series shavasana is included as a cool down. This is my favourite pose from that part and my back usually cracks but it feels so good.


----------



## Keesha

When I first created this thread I was hoping to add 13 sequences from the Namaste series by Kate Potter but I couldn’t. 

Today I discovered that a new Namaste is on as a  ‘free preview’ until May 15th. 
Its on Bell Satelite Family Channel 606. It’s a half hour program worth watching if you can get it. 
This is in Canada ‘eh. Lol
Out of all the yoga sequences I have done, in my opinion, these are the best. 

Namaste :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha

Today was Crane Series day which I really enjoy but it also has Warrior 3 which I sometimes have a problem finding my core and  balancing correctly. It’s certainly getting easier. I’m able to do all 13 sequences. 

Heres the crane and warrior 3 pose.
Actually that was crow pose. This is crane pose and then a link that shows both 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=crane+yoga+pose&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#kpvalbx=1


----------



## hearlady

If I do no other exercise every day I do a yoga routine. It makes me feel stronger


----------



## Keesha

I try and do yoga everyday Some days I miss it but not often. My body really NEEDS the stretching otherwise I seize up.


----------



## Phoenix

I follow the DVDs Yoga instruction of Rodney Yee 5 or 6 times a week for 20 minutes.  His voice is very peaceful.  He also has some good meditation tapes.


----------



## Keesha

That’s fabulous Phoenix. Isn’t yoga fun?
I’m still doing my yoga 5 or 6 days a week also. 
Rodney Yee is very good. I’ve got 2 of his DVD’s.
Maybe tomorrow I’ll switch it up and try some new DVD’s. 
Ive been doing the same Namaste series since the beginning of January.


----------



## longdec2

I have been doing DDP Yoga and love it. The workout is not led by a mellow, quiet teacher, but it is helping me heal some chronic aches I had developed over the years. I never thought I would like yoga, who knew. I was in Goju-Ryu karate years ago, when my kids were young, probably why I have so many aches and pains now. 

Candace


----------



## Phoenix

I started with Yoga Zone.  They were good, but there wasn't the overall calming affect that Rodney Yee has.  Yoga Zone taught me the moves, but to me the feeling was more like gym class.  I need peaceful in my life.  Sometimes that is all important along with the keeping things functioning.


----------



## Keesha

This is great that you ladies also do yoga. Now I have others to chat with and learn from. I’m with Phoenix in that I need the relaxing aspect of yoga which is why I do the Namaste series. This is the best series I’ve tried thus far. 
Do you use a yoga mat? 
Have you found that when you shrink from old age, that yoga is actually easier to do. 
Thats the only logical reason I can come up as to why I can stretch easier than I once could. 
What do you ladies wear while doing your yoga. 
I have three pairs of yoga pants that’s I alternate. They are very comfortable for doing yoga. 
What time of day do you do your routine? For me it’s first thing in the morning. 
Namasta ladies.


----------



## Phoenix

Yes, I have a yoga mat.  It's easier on these old bones, even though before I got it, I did it an a semi-plush carpet.  The Namaste series sounds interesting. Is that exactly what it's called? I love the word namaste with it's variant meanings.

I'm flexible because of the yoga.  I injured my hip in a snow mobile accident when I was twenty-one.  If I don't exercise the hip it starts locking up.  I take off my jeans and exercise in whatever else I might be wearing at the time.  I'm not a fancy dresser.  Most everything I own can stretch enough to do the practice.


----------



## Keesha

Yes that’s exactly what it’s called., Namaste - The Television Series. 
It’s the exact series that is played on television called Namaste. That’s how I got interested in it. 
Its got 13 series that are approximately 25 minutes each. 

It’s got three DVD’s.     

DVD ONE is: 
1/ Exalted Warrior 
2/ Sun Moon 
3/. Firebird
4/. Gate Opening 

DVD TWO is:

5/. Dancing Sun
6/. Half Moon 
7/. Earth Series
8/. Lotus Link 

DVD THREE is:

9/.  Water Light 
10/. Revolved Triangle
11/. Head to Knee
12/. Crane Series 
13/. Lotus Link 

What I really like about these DVD’s is that there are three people doing the yoga series, the instruction in dubbed in afterwards and given in a soft spoken voice. The backgrounds are photoshopped backdrops of very attractive scenery like boats, water waves, sun shining through the  forest that change frequently and it’s so well done. The music in the background is relaxing while subtle enough to be distracting. It’s excellent. There’s other yoga DVD’s by Kate Potter but I haven’t tried them but I’ll get you the link that has downloads available. I highly recommend these. 


 Today I did the Crane Series. 



I do yoga almost everyday to help with my bones and joints. I’ve broken many bones in my body throughout the years and if I don’t do yoga my body seizes up and hurts. Doing  Yoga is for pain management and relaxation. It also offers a spiritual experience daily and while I’ve done yoga in my younger years I’ve never quite enjoyed it as much as I do now at almost 60. 
LOVE the word Namaste and its meanings.


----------



## RadishRose

I can't do yoga, I have no balance, but I can still sit like this easily-


----------



## IKE

Keesha said:


> Today was Crane Series day which I really enjoy but it also has Warrior 3 which I sometimes have a problem finding my core and  balancing correctly. It’s certainly getting easier. I’m able to do all 13 sequences.
> 
> Heres the crane and warrior 3 pose.View attachment 53337
> Actually that was crow pose. This is crane pose and then a link that shows both View attachment 53339
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=crane+yoga+pose&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#kpvalbx=1




There is no way that I would even attempt either one of those face down poses.....I'd fall flat on my face and end up looking like a flat nosed pug.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> I can't do yoga, I have no balance, but I can still sit like this easily-
> 
> View attachment 54664


Well that’s good. A lot of woman can’t even sit like that RaddishRose. 

It at least shows you’re still flexible.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> There is no way that I would even attempt either one of those face down poses.....I'd fall flat on my face and end up looking like a flat nosed pug.
> 
> View attachment 54666


Maybe pugs do yoga. :laugh:


----------



## Keesha

For IKE







Yep! Apparently it’s true. Pugs do yoga:laugh:


----------



## Keesha

Today while doing my yoga I took a few pictures to show you the lay out format from Namaste Yoga series.


The background is constantly changing to add interest. The series I have is from the first DVD they put out. I believe they have four different seasons from the television episodes and I’m going to order this new one since some of my old ones are malfunctioning after all the years of use I’ve put them through.

This is the one I’m ordering from season 3.
I’ll eventually get all of them because since I’ve been doing yoga since I was a teenager and this is ,by far, the BEST yoga I’ve ever tried. 

Here are the seasons series off of amazon 
Season two . If you read the reviews it will give you an idea how others feel about this particular yoga instruction. 


https://www.amazon.ca/Namaste-Yoga-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FKMZ2BRMBH47QVGKGQV5






https://namastemove.com/products/season-3


If you’d like to try it first before purchasing , here is a full series from season 4. Please try it......


https://www.clipzui.com/video/n3c4o4p4a3p4c4f4s5t4y3.html


.... and enjoy.


----------



## IKE

Keesha said:


> For IKEView attachment 54709
> 
> View attachment 54710
> 
> View attachment 54711
> 
> View attachment 54712
> 
> Yep! Apparently it’s true. Pugs do yoga:laugh:



:lol1:


----------



## Phoenix

Thanks.  So if I want a yoga partner at home, I need to get a pug.


----------



## Keesha

Today I got my new set of Namaste Yoga DVD’s. 
I have season one, two and three. Each season has 13 episodes which means I have 39 different episodes to choose from. 
Oh joy! Oh bliss! I’m in heaven. 

My last dvd’s started malfunctioning but I’ve had them for years now and they’ve had a lot of use. Oddly enough it was cheaper for me to purchase them off Amazon from the United States and pay a $3 duty fee than it was to purchase them directly from Toronto Canada where they are made. I got 60% off from purchasing them internationally than buying directly from where they were made which is a mere few hours away. 

Crazy but if its cheaper I guess I won’t complain. Yay amazon. 
I already tried one of the episodes and they are in the same format  as my last ones which I’m very pleased with.


----------



## Keesha

I’ve been really enjoying my new yoga DVD’s. It’s been both exciting and challenging doing new routines each morning. Now I’ve increased yoga to twice daily. 


This morning I had a routine that included this in it and I admit I was stumped for a while. It wasn’t a smooth transition at all for me but it was my first time doing it. Eventually I’ll get better. 


Here’s a small clip of the part that stumped me this morning. 
It’s a version of crane but it took me a bit to get it and even then it wasn’t great. Lol 


http://www.etvplayvideos.com/1,4AqGAKjiLSQ/chabelos/Namaste-Yoga--Season-2-Episode-13-Dancing-Shiva


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

That is the cutest thing ever RaddishRose.
The dogs not bad either :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hearlady

That's funny Seabreeze!


----------



## RadishRose

sb!


----------



## Keesha

Well it’s been confirmed that yoga makes you more flexible. :lofl:


----------



## Trade

Yoga is trendy. 

I don't do trendy.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> Yoga is trendy.
> 
> I don't do trendy.



Yoga has been around since 500 B.C. and was practiced by Buddhist monks. That’s about 5,000 years old. That’s NOT trendy.
You are mistaken or, how do I say it....... wrong, Trade.


----------



## Keesha

Yoga ‘pants’ are trendy :lofl:


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Well it’s been confirmed that yoga makes you more flexible.



I figure as long as I can get my socks on and off without help I'm good.


----------



## Keesha

Trade said:


> I figure as long as I can get my socks on and off without help I'm good.



Good enough :smug1:


----------



## Keesha

On more of a serious note here, two of the DVD’s didn’t work on my player so the company sent out replacement copies which also didn’t work. They asked me to play them on a different player and they worked so I offered to send the two extras back and they said I could keep them. Great customer service. 


Every year when we get our wood in to be chopped my husband throws his back out quite badly. Right now he is off of work for a couple of weeks. The other day he said to me that he noticed since I’ve been doing yoga everyday that I have no more back issues, which is true. Years ago I smashed my tailbone . It never healed properly  and had always given me problems ever since. In fact many of my joints ached but since I’ve been doing yoga daily I no longer have any joint pain. 


This is incredibly inspiring because every year I’d throw my back out at least once and after long drives my back would ache for days. Not any longer. It’s so obvious that my husband has inquired about doing yoga but at the present moment he’s not flexible enough to do it , so I suggested Pilates on the Balance Ball. It’s fun! It’s easy and it’s perfect for those who are either overweight and / or much older. These giant balls are super  fun for stretching and actually support your weight while you stretch. 


When I was overweight these are the DVD’s that I used to use and I highly recommend them, especially the beginners workout from Gaiam with Suzanne Deason. It’s a great DVD that’s filmed in scenic Hawaii.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha said:


> Yoga ‘pants’ are trendy :lofl:


----------



## IKE

Well Duh !

Now I understand why yoga is so popular......it's wine !


----------



## Bob1950

If to be serious, Yoga is the best system for connection of  body-mind-spirit-universe.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


>



I LOVE my yoga pants  for all the reasons he sung about :smug1:


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> Well Duh !
> 
> Now I understand why yoga is so popular......it's wine !



I almost feel like having some :laugh:


----------



## Keesha

Bob1950 said:


> If to be serious, Yoga is the best system for connection of  body-mind-spirit-universe.




I agree. It’s bringing a mind connection along with body awareness and it can also be quite sensual also. :yes:


----------



## Invictus

I like ladies in Yoga pants.:love-struck:


----------



## Nihil

Invictus said:


> I like ladies in Yoga pants.:love-struck:



I prefer the flesh colored yoga pants.


----------



## Keesha

I have seven pairs of yoga pants. They’re really hawt looking too :grin:
No flesh coloured ones though. Cheeky!


----------



## Keesha

The relaxation techniques incorporated in yoga can greatly lessen  chronic pain such as lower back arthritis , headaches, carpal tunnel syndrome.  It outperforms aerobic exercise in improving balance, flexibility, strength, pain levels, helps seniors with menopausal symptoms, daily energy level, social & occupational functioning among health parameters. 
Yoga does more than help keep you flexible , treat insomnia and lower blood pressure. 


It improves posture 
Increases flexibility 
Builds muscle strength 
Boosts metabolism 
Helps lower blood sugar 
Increases blood circulation 
Helps Boosts the immune system 
Increases self esteem 
Improves lung function 
Improves sleep 




All it takes is 15 to 20 minutes a day to greatly improve your life.


----------



## Keesha

Here’s another thread about yoga if anyone is interested. It’s in the exercise section.


----------



## Ronni

Keesha said:


> Here’s another thread about yoga if anyone is interested. It’s in the exercise section.


I posted a yoga thread somewhere too. I think it was a pictorial of various yoga moves.


----------



## Keesha

Ronni said:


> I posted a yoga thread somewhere too. I think it was a pictorial of various yoga moves.



Yes indeed. It’s right here. I just posted in it 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/who-does-yoga.40208/


----------



## Ruthanne

Another goal of mine is to put on youtube a video for beginners yoga.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Another goal of mine is to put on youtube a video for beginners yoga.


I highly suggest yoga Ruthanne. There’s a company called Namasta that puts out some exceptional ones. Once you get into a regular routine, you’ll   it


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> I highly suggest yoga Ruthanne. There’s a company called Namasta that puts out some exceptional ones. Once you get into a regular routine, you’ll ❤  it


I tried it once before in a class and it was very difficult for me.  That's why I want to try a beginners one for those with physical  problems like mine.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I tried it once before in a class and it was very difficult for me.  That's why I want to try a beginners one for those with physical  problems like mine.


Have you considered exercising on a balance ball? 
It actually makes exercising much easier since it supports the body and it’s very fun to use. 
They don’t cost much and are highly recommended for elderly, injured or over weight people.
Note: I don’t do classes even if I’m in shape. I’d rather do yoga  and pilates on my own. Its more relaxing for me


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Have you considered exercising on a balance ball?
> It actually makes exercising much easier since it supports the body and it’s very fun to use.
> They don’t cost much and are highly recommended for elderly, injured or over weight people.
> Note: I don’t do classes even if I’m in shape. I’d rather do yoga  and pilates on my own. Its more relaxing for me


I had a ball once but got rid of it.  I really didn't like it--too awkward for me.  I'm going to try to do stretching exercises first off and then graduate to yoga and some other harder things.  But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I had a ball once but got rid of it.  I really didn't like it--too awkward for me.  I'm going to try to do stretching exercises first off and then graduate to yoga and some other harder things.  But thanks for the suggestion!


No problem. I was merely trying to be supportive.
Years ago when I was overweight with fibromyalgia symptoms of aching muscles and serious pain, this balance ball workout was a Godsend to me. Who knew downward dog could be so easy supported by a ball?  I think I just lucked out by getting it because I’ve tried other types of balance ball DVD’s and wasn’t impressed. 

Good luck in your yoga journey.


----------



## Keesha

I’ve progressed back to doing my yoga routine once more which has made a huge difference to my well being. My parents don’t have a DVD player so I wasn’t able to do my yoga so my exercise routine declined. It’s good to get back into  a regular routine. It sure makes my joints feel better. 
My body joints that is


----------



## Keesha

Did my head to knee yoga routine which I enjoyed. The routines are gradually getting easier again


----------



## Keesha

Today I did a 28 minute yoga series called ‘the Crane .’ It’s one of my favourite series and includes poses like the crane and warrior 3.

Im happy to get back into my yoga routine.


----------



## Keesha

Today I did a Namasta series called ‘Riding the Wind.’ Almost 1/2 an hour. It’s the most difficult series of them all and I had a bit of a time with my balance on some of the positions.


----------



## Invictus

Keesha said:


> Today I did a Namasta series called ‘Riding the Wind.’ Almost 1/2 an hour. It’s the most difficult series of them all and I had a bit of a time with my balance on some of the positions.


I love to ride the wind...Not so much Yoga.  ...Just kidding, I actually do a lot of stretching...Have you ever tried hot yoga...I hear it's pretty tough.


----------



## Keesha

No I’ve never tried hot yoga. Hot yoga is faster yoga  made specifically  to be more cardio in a room temperature of 105 degrees. The idea is meant to get you sweeting. No thanks.

I can’t stand hot temperatures. Even 21 Celsius is too warm for me. That’s about 70 F.

I prefer traditional yoga since I do it more for the stretches and mental relaxation which is exactly what I get.

Besides which my regular yoga is hot enough


----------



## Keesha

Today I did a series called Sunbird which I really like. It incorporates cat, downward dog,  gate pose 
& child pose along with some others into a smooth flowing series. It’s about 28 minutes. 

It’s from Season two, part one and is #1/.sunbird


----------



## AnnieA

Used to do DVDs but now have to do modified poses since fibromyalgia onset.  During pain flares, it feels so good to stretch ....can still do downward facing dog without modification which seems to get the worst of my pain areas.   Thing is, the benefits are fleeting just like anything else with fibromyalgia.


----------



## Keesha

I’m sorry to read that Annie. Fibromyalgia is painful.
Today I did ‘heart opening’ which is episode 2.
It’s an easy one.


----------



## Keesha

Today I did a 28 minute program called ‘triangle’
Yoga is starting to get easier again. This is a nice back stretching series. I can hear my back clicking back in place and it feels so good.


----------



## Keesha

Today I did episode 4 which is called ‘warrior.’
I like doing the easy ones.


----------

